# KA24E Torque specs



## motionb (May 4, 2009)

Hey I am putting a timing chain kit in my 94 4WD nissan truck (KA24E engine) I cannot find the torque specs for the cam gear bolt or the crank bolt in the manual I have, anyone know where to find them or know what they are? I googled but still cant seem to find the answer... Thanks!!


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

87-116 ft-lbs on both....I pulled that from the FSM.


----------



## motionb (May 4, 2009)

awesome thanks, I cant find that in the manual I have, I know I got to be over looking it, but still cant find it.... thanks again!!


----------



## tommyboy623 (May 11, 2009)

134hp @ 5200rpm 154 foot pounds @ 3800rmp i think...


----------

